# Toasti Toes



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I have to say I am blown away.........

Well this fall while deer hunting in Idaho we woke up to an absolute blizzard on the opening day of our hunt..... a buddy of mine had some of these stupid little adhesive toe warmers by Toasti Toes.....I giggled like hell and thought yeah right.....We were dropping six miles into a canyon in snow, glassing all day in-between hikes and I thought there was no way he was going to be able to hike with those stupid things in his boots...well needless to say my feet froze and he walked all twelve miles in that snow smiling from ear to ear......telling me how warm his feet were....... 

Day 2 brought temps hovering around single digits and I was wishing I had warmer boots as the area we were headed was about a three mile hike in the snow to sit and glass all day long...... he tossed me a pair of toasti toes and I placed them on the tops of my socks and let me tell you I was IMPRESSED...... My toes stayed warm ALL DAY......it was great and I couldn't even feel them while hiking........I was sold :!:

I just ordered a case of these guys (around thirty four bucks) from Amazon (less than half what they are at the local sporting good stores) and cannot wait for Lion Hunting this year as I will be able to wear my favorite pair of hunting boots and not have the dreaded frozen foot syndrome as I ride the snowmobile in and out......

My wife also tried them during this past deer hunt in Utah and for the first time I can remember she did not complain about cold feet once.......

I am pretty impressed for something I would have thought would be uncomfortable and never worked......and at less than a buck a pair, and being that they are only slightly bigger than a credit card, its hard to beat........they are a nice addition to the standard hand warmers that I enjoy using as well......

http://www.amazon.com/HeatMax-Toast...F4PE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320207662&sr=8-1


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Good to hear they work. I bought some for my elk hunt but it never got cold enough to need them. I guess ill have them for next year.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

these are the secret to spending all day in the cold duck marshes!! but i will tell you this, they have about a 1 year shelf life, after that, most of them become duds, and that is frustrating as hell!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I brought the glove style for my kids last weekend and I was very surprised how well they worked.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Good to know. You've sold me and I appreciate the report!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

They make ones that go the full length of your boot too. These would be perfect for sitting around, keeping warm, but not so much for hiking. Icy Hot makes heat packs for lower back pain relief that are larger too. These are great for placing in pockets, under your collar, and all sorts of places to keep warm. I love them when I am out ice fishing. It's a good trick for keeping little kids warm too.


----------

